# Handling piglets?



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Can I handle newborn piglets? Our AHH farrowed her first litter yesterday and I've been holding a few of them. No, momma isn't totally happy with it, but doesn't mind too much or seem to get stressed out. And yes, I'm handling them just to pet them and love them up....I want a few to be pet quality if possible. These are AHH not AGH (Asian Heirloom Hogs - the "meat" version of a PBP LOL). We will be eating a few and selling a few for either pets or meat - whatever the buyer's heart desires!!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes, if the sow will let you. Be aware that you can get seriously hurt. Always have an escape route. Learn to read her. Have someone else around. Be very slow, gentle and calm. Do not make piglets scream. They are very ticklish. Being picked up around the middle, the way we pickup puppies, kittens and humans, is very, very threatening to them. Adult pigs don't pickup piglets, unless they're going to eat them. Predators pickup piglets, to eat them. So when picked up they tend to scream bloody murder, calling for help. This sets up an automatic attack mode in the sow so as to protect her young. Sows and piglets that don't do this die off in nature.

That said, it is good to teach the animals to touch, to being around you. We tame piglets so they'll be easier to handle later. We do this primarily after weaning.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
ButcherShop | Sugar Mountain Farm


----------



## "SPIKE" (Dec 7, 2011)

Walter knows his pig psycology.
Not only will the mother get you, but *every adult pig in the area will come running.* to help a squeeling pigglet.

SPIKE


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree 100% with Walter. What you'll find is that piglets naturally calm down after weaning (you'll probably also find how they react in the first few days after birth is nothing like what they will be like for the remainder of the time they're on the sow) so we do pet them a bit when they're real little, but in general we just wait it out and they naturally come around to us and learn to like being handled.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

CornerstoneAcre said:


> Can I handle newborn piglets? Our AHH farrowed her first litter yesterday and I've been holding a few of them. No, momma isn't totally happy with it, but doesn't mind too much or seem to get stressed out. And yes, I'm handling them just to pet them and love them up....I want a few to be pet quality if possible. These are AHH not AGH (Asian Heirloom Hogs - the "meat" version of a PBP LOL). We will be eating a few and selling a few for either pets or meat - whatever the buyer's heart desires!!


I didn't handle any of my pigs until they were weaned. I fine a good way to keep the sow away is to feed her something while you are handling the piglets.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I know goats, but the pigs are all new to me!! She's been a pretty good mama and yes, I made a piglet squeal once and momma was NOT happy with me. Luckily I was aware of a momma pigs propensity to viciously protect her young and was pretty quick. She made an awful mad pig noise and jumped up and baby got set down quickly! I do have an "escape" route so if she decides to get really vicious I can move out fast. I think at this point I will leave them alone for the most part and only pat them occasionally while they are running around. (they are REALLY hard to resist)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

When handling new piglets always have an escape route figured out....all it takes is one of them to let out a squeal...momma and all the others will come over a fence to get you. Yes, this is from close personal experience with a barking mad sow. I was giving the piglets medicine for scours. One didn't appreciate it. The sow came OVER TWO 5 foot gates and just about caught me by my pant leg.....uggggh 
Nowadays the only way I want to be around pork is to have it cooked and on my plate!


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, lathermaker - that sounds awful. Luckily she is currently the only pig in the vicinity (the boar is locked up on the other side of the property)and she is only about 20" -24" at the shoulder. I really hopin gshe can't scale a 5 foot gate!! However I'm sure she could do damage to ME easily if she so chooses!!


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I keep a "******* recliner" (5 gallon bucket) near the pig pens so I can spend time with them. Most pigs don't react well to being picked up and held in the hands however they will relax when laying in your lap where they feel supported. I sit and talk to them for a minute when I am feeding or doing chores near them. Even the most skittish will soon settle down when they figure out the food comes from you. I sit in the pens with the little ones and let them mill around my feet and get to know me. It helps when they get older and I need to be in the pens with them. I don't mind protective mothers. They are supposed to be that way. I will not tolerate aggressive animals on my place. I have a 5 and 3 year old left at the house and want them to be able to be around any of the critters. Get mean and get dead. You can still easily be hurt by a gentle and playful large animal but the odds are better. Enjoy loving on your animals. That is the joy in keeping them.

Mark


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We always handled piglets. They are cute little things. My husband ran a confinement back when we were younger, and we have handled many, many of them. Of course, in a confinement, Mama Sow can't kill you like she could in a hut in a farrowing pasture.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

There's something I've never understood. Back when I knew next to nothing about pigs, I got a 4 week old Hampshire that was to grow up, hitch to a cart, and take me for rides.

What I don't understand is I carried him in my arms while driving home and he never squealed.

The pig went outside during the day to potty and at night I picked him up and brought him in my house. No squeal.

He reached a size where he was uncomfortable trying to manuver in the house and chose to stay outside with the rest of the livestock.

He was one of the best pets I've had.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

My son and I were just talking about that sort of thing today, Rogo. We were weaning. Most piglets scream bloody murder but every once in a while, maybe one in 10(?), is quiet. So, I've started noting that as a selection criteria. Not sure if I intend to select for or against it but I'm noting it. It will be interesting to see if it correlates with anything else.


----------



## craftyfarmgirl (Oct 24, 2011)

so at what age DO they stop running away? Mine seem curious but hide and run. 2 weeks old. Mamma is very calm and very good with us being around her babies, but yes, I am always aware of where I am in the pen and where my escape route is


----------

